# question on blue tongue



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

A pigeon that has blue tongue, does this mean anything like sickness or something?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

It most likely means respiratory infection. Does the bird sound raspy when it breaths, or does it sneeze a lot? Does it act like it doesn't want to fly? It can also mean fatigue. Has the bird been in a tough race or been training hard?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

most of them just finished the young bird races, what would be the best thing to use for respiratory?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovelace said:


> A pigeon that has blue tongue, does this mean anything like sickness or something?


 I don't know the facts concerning this, but some have suggested that this indicates too high of protein in the diet.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

but i have been using the same feed for three years, Bandin 14.5 % protein


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Two ref books by vets refer to the tip end of the tongue with blue pigmentation as being normal for some pigeons. But, could indicate a respiratory problem, or something less serious (or more easily remedied)

Take a look at this:

http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2010/03/25/pigeons-with-blue-tongue-or-blue-tissue/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of your pied birds will have blue tipped tongues, just like they may have light skin with black spots on the legs or beak here and there. If it hasn't always been blue on that bird, then something is wrong with it.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I will have to try the garlic thing.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I read somewhere on here that a blue breast means too much protein. Had not heard of the blue tongue though. I don't know that I've even ever seen my birds tongues lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

do you have a picture of this to share ?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I will have to try and get a picture today.


----------

